

I know how to do, but I don't have a good idea, how I start? - nakovet
http://pastebin.com/HYAT9PJ6

======
santu11
I have the opposite problem. I have too many ideas. I am getting development
skills to turn some of them into reality.

You cannot judge ideas as good or bad, unless you test them out with the right
target set.

Ideas can be bad if they are based on wrong assumptions and the only way to
refute an assumption is to produce evidence contrary to it. And customer
validation is the best step.

Some steps to come up with ideas (good or bad) :

1\. Help people, try to find every opportunity to people. Most of my ideas
present themselves as a solution to someone else's problem. Volunteer, help in
office, help someone launch their biz using your development magic etc. etc.

There are just too many problems in the world. Check out
<http://www.founder2be.com/> . Maybe you can get some interesting problem.

2\. Try to make a list of 10 ideas everyday, doesn't matter good or bad.

3.Some ideas are born out of desperation. An awesome Evernote client for Linux
anyone? I am still hopeful. But sometimes you have no other choice but to
scratch your own itch.

4\. Start assigning yourself interesting stuff (that you actually have fun to
do) rather than anyone else dictating your day.

This is the toughest part. You have to come up with ideas that are fun and/or
interesting and/or meaningful to you.

Most of the time we are working on problems dictated by boss, customers,
monetary pressures. Only when we are working to satisfy our creativity we will
be satisfied.

It is difficult and can only happen if you are just trying something for fun
or able to set the vision in your startup.

If you can align your goals with the vision of your organization, that would
be awesome. But in most of the cases it is not so.

Anyways back to work, got to ramp up my development skills to contribute more
to the world. All the best, Sir.

------
redspark
I think a class like Noah Kagan's "How to make your first dollar" would be
good for you.

There are problems all around us that need solved. Most people only want to
solve the sexy problems, but find a niche that you know well and start doing
interviews with people in the field. Talk to enough of them and you should
discover a problem they will pay you to solve.

------
sharemywin
Here's a good article on finding your first customer.
[http://www.inc.com/guides/2010/07/how-to-find-your-first-
cus...](http://www.inc.com/guides/2010/07/how-to-find-your-first-
customer.html)

As a developer freelancing is probably your best bet. Find jobs with software
you can resell again with minor configuration.

------
npguy
For some good ideas around mobile and internet you can try looking at
<http://firespotting.com> it is basically a hackernews for ideas.

